# Booths dam, Saddleworth moor, Yorkshire.



## phill.d (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't put a report up for ages, so i thought i'd post this one of Booths dam because it's a bit different photography wise for a change!
I won't bother with all the history and how much water it holds blurb e.t.c.
I'll just say it's great to photograph and well worth a look.
It's basically just off the M62 opposite the farm in the middle of the motorway.










This rather nice crypt looking gate and passage was on one of the feeder lakes a bit higher up!




A nice little tunnel leads to the dam at it's outflow.
I've got to say this picture reminds me more of the Rocky mountains than good old Yorkshire.









THE PHOENIX HAS RISEN!
There she is in all her glory!




The water level was down unfortunately.
I shall have to go back again when the lake is flowing over here.
It's still DAM impressive tho 









Looking like something from the Lost city of the Aztecs here!









The mountain of many colours!




Tomb raider!














The Witch Doctor!









The dam is bang opposite the 'farm in the middle of the motorway'
That in itself is worth including here because it's pretty crazy!




You wouldn't think Stott hall farm is probably the most famous farm in England by the looks of this old sign.
(I know there is Emmerdale-But that doesn't count because it's fictional)




A day in the life in the fast lane!
Thousands of cars and arctic wagons roar past only feet away.
A car catches fire outside your house when the petrol tank explodes.
(We heard the bangs from the valley below and managed to capture it)
The aftermath was clear to see when we passed later.

*******************************************

Stott hall farm is probably the most famous farm in England. 
It is known as the farm stuck in the middle of the motorway.
The farm is always the taking point for motorists travelling between Leeds and Manchester along the M62.

The wronlgly quoted myth is the farmer would not sell the land amid planning wrangles over the siting of a new farmhouse.
The story goes that the motorway builders split the road to run within feet of his home to spite him.
The true story is they couldn't build the eastbound carriageway as high as the westbound carriageway.
Due to Geographical problems they kept getting landslides.
The motorway was designed to be split at this point, which is why the farm was saved from the bulldozers.

The farm is often nicknamed the 'Little House on the Prairie'
It is often used as an unofficial service station for stranded motorists
The M62 is the highest motorway in England.
The farm has it's own access tunnels on both carriageways.

******************************************

Hope you enjoyed guys!


----------



## infromthestorm (Mar 18, 2009)

Incredible shots phill.d,The dam looks impressive as you drive past on the M62 but up-close...unbelievable,I was one of the many who thought the farmer refused to sell hence the split in the road,Thanks for putting me straight


----------



## nutnut (Mar 18, 2009)

Totaly awesome, just loving those colours and the architecture!!! Very, very good indeed


----------



## phill.d (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!
When you think about the story of the farmer refusing to sell up, you just have to think of 'compulsory purchase order' to realise it's all cock and bull stuff.
The colours are ace at the place.
It's really other worldy.
Well worth a visit!


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 18, 2009)

Stunning photos Phill-they really give you some idea of the size & scale of this type of construction! Amazing colours from the iron ore too-top job!


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 18, 2009)

i did have some shots of the water cascading down the front of one of the dams in the area, there worth de-touring for

haha and yes the farm in the middle, my gf lives in rochdale so i let her know as i pass the farm so she knows im about 15 mins away, good on the farmer for standing his ground!

its also the highest motorway in England


----------



## jonney (Mar 18, 2009)

love the variation in colour in the photos. The dam is an impressive piece of building work to which your photos have done justice. Great work


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 18, 2009)

Ye Gods, that first pic of the dam from low down is blinking scary! 
A very impressive and exciting piece of engineering.
Great photos as always, Phil.


----------

